# ringneck dove pics



## droper (Apr 27, 2011)

can every one who has a ringneck dove(s) post some pics showing the diffrent color variations they have,thanks


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Lita, an orange pearled. 









Edmund, a blonde.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

You can check out my photo album...
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1399

I also have some photos on my website...
http://thecoocoohouse.webs.com/apps/photos/

Dawn


----------

